# Linear Power MOddified DPS500 - guts and rare LP4.1 heat shroud



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

MODIFIED LINEAR POWER DPS500 AMPLIFIER PAIR ~ TOP NOTCH SQ ~ OLD SCHOOL QUALITY! | eBay


Guts
Linear Power Amplifier, 3002 | eBay


Rare shroud
LINEAR POWER 4.1HV FAN SHROUD ~ VERY RARE PIECE ~ OLD SCHOOL | eBay


----------

